# Blackmore's Night



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone else listen to their music? Most of it seems to be Renaissance music fused with gypsy music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I really enjoy Blackmores Night a great deal. It showcases Ritchie Blackmore's range very well and Candice Night's vocals are largely good. The only time they slightly drop the ball is in their choice of cover songs, which for me personally don't click - though when it comes to Sixteenth Century Greensleeves and Rainbow Eyes I'm such a huge fan of the late Ronnie James Dio that covers of his music rarely sound right vocally.

I particularly like their recent albums, especially Secret Voyage and Autumn Sky. Instrumentals such as Mond Tanz also stand out. Having said that, I still need to hear Under a Violet Moon, Fires at Midnight and Village Lanterne - but my "to listen to" stack of CDs and Vinyl is as large as my "to read" pile so it will take some time yet.

The biggest reason I feel they don't get more attention is the fact that Blackmore has progressed significantly in terms of style and musical direction from Deep Purple - so people looking for more Purple/Rainbow based music are disappointed. These influences were always present of course but now they are more blatant. For me, the Deep Purple connection is why I investigated the group and were it not for knowing Blackmore's other work I would have overlooked this band.


----------



## Grigoriy (Aug 26, 2021)

Metalkitsune said:


> Anyone else listen to their music? Most of it seems to be Renaissance music fused with gypsy music.
> 
> Of course I'm listening. There are not many interesting things about pop music to skip such a band.


----------

